# Open Source Movies



## ldgc (Jan 7, 2018)

Blender Animation Studio's Agent 327: Operation Barbershop


----------



## Beastie (Jan 8, 2018)

They've made quite a few of these over the years. Two of my favorites would be Big Buck Bunny and Sintel both of which were also made into games.


----------



## ldgc (Jan 8, 2018)

Beastie said:


> both of which were also made into games.



I didn't know that, that's great!
What are the name of the games?


----------



## Beastie (Jan 8, 2018)

Yo Frankie! and Sintel The Game respectively.


----------

